# you have been warned.



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

the cage of satan claims another victim:

http://muscletalk.co.uk/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=93726

death to the smith!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Pure evil mate... devils spawn for sure...


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

lol, burn all smith machines...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Now that guy had a stupid post didnt he?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

yup. poor sod.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm surprised they didn't ban him, the mods are getting way too power-crazy at muscletalk.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

We got this real big guy at the gym named D and he squats with about 5 plates on a side and uses the smith machine. Well he has a bad knee also now and I told him months ago not to use the smith machine for squats. When he told me his knee was bad I had to tell him I told you so.  He is the same guy that says he is clean but put on about 30 pounds of muscle on over night.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

learned my lesson from the smith machine aswell (rotator cuff), its far too strict.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

> I'm surprised they didn't ban him, the mods are getting way too power-crazy at muscletalk


lol.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I must confess I occasionally use a smith maching for shoulder presses, but I've never felt comfortable using one for benching or squatting it just doesn't feel natural


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I use a machine for military also but I only use the machine once every 3 shoulder workouts. I use it so I can go heavier than I can lift naturaly. This is a military machine though, not smith machine. The smith machine for military my face gets in the way


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

> I must confess I occasionally use a smith maching for shoulder presses


i refer you to zach de la rocha:

"the cost of my desire. sleep now in the fire"


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

i like smith machines so there!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

if you have a mate to load you up with a stupid heavy bar for squatting then theres really no need for the smith i dont think. My problem is getting a bar heavy enough for squats up on my shoulders in the first place.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That would make if very hard to do. That sucks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

join another gym. one that has a power rack?????


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

winger said:


> He is the same guy that says he is clean but put on about 30 pounds of muscle on over night.


Try and find out what he was using, I could do with some of that.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Harry said:


> Try and find out what he was using, I could do with some of that.


Trust me I have tried. I think it is one of those guys that just explode on gear. Even his abs are blocky and huge. I told him his blood pressure was up because his eyes are red and he said that he is cool. Yea right I give him a few more months. The last time I saw him he was starting to shrink.  Cant have it all and you definatley cant keep it all.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah bro, same guy I have not seen too much nowdays at the gym.

Very common. Get big on gear, wear sleevless shirts, off cycle they drop off the face of the earth to come back 2 months later looking pumped.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well he's got a knee injury now so no more legs for him..............lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey, he was a big smith machine squatter.

He liked to go heavy too, I bet he got that injury there.

Funny, we were just talking about the smith machine and injuries


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The guy is a big juicer and I dont expect to see him for a while because he is post cycle..................Fcuk that guy. He was never honest with me and basically calls me a liar for noticing the obvious. If this guy dosn't do gear then I will sponser him and make millions on endorsments. If he is clean then I just met the most genetically gifted guy in the whole wide world.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

i hate smithies. I remember when i was doin squats on them and i used to get pains across the top of my shoulders. When i performed squats in a squat rack, no pains what so ever. IN conclusion - SMITHIES SUCK ASS!


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

megatron said:


> if you have a mate to load you up with a stupid heavy bar for squatting then theres really no need for the smith i dont think. My problem is getting a bar heavy enough for squats up on my shoulders in the first place.


Your Gym doesn't have a squat rack or power rack then?

I think the gym I goto has a machine specificly for powerlifters to squat using, a standard squat rack, and a power rack.


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

how about using a smith machine for incline press?good/bad?


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

i do, usually because theres never a spotter around to help me with dumbells, and im doing fine with it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

vervefan said:


> how about using a smith machine for incline press?good/bad?


Bad Bad Bad. I don't use 50kg DB's for Benching, but I can still get them in place to press*. There is no excuse for using the Smith period. Using DB's [and a] lighter weight, even if its only 70% of what you can "incline" Smith press, is 10x more benificial.

*I know that because I did it to prove to some chump at my gym that it is possible to do it on your own, even with weights you can't press.


----------



## Davey21 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hmmmm I take the point and dont like smiths for things like squats and bench, but they are a usefull piece of equipment. I use a smith for close grip bench because I dont have a spotter! and dont fancy dropping a bar on my chest!


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

i have done that before and its not nice! one of my hands slipped off the bar at the top of the movement and one side of the bar came crashing down on me grazing my arm too!


----------



## Davey21 (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah I have dropped a bar as well but managed to control it and slide out the way in time. With benching movements those last reps of the last set you can just get stuck 75% of the way up and the only way is down lol!


----------

